# OSHA 1915.152(a)



## sbuck22 (Jun 14, 2012)

How many people know of this OSHA regulation? I have seen many job posting with the contractor requiring the employee to provide everything.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

sbuck22 said:


> How many people know of this OSHA regulation? I have seen many job posting with the contractor requiring the employee to provide everything.


Because enforcement is week. Another problem is, stop looking for work on craigslist.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

sbuck22 said:


> How many people know of this OSHA regulation? I have seen many job posting with the contractor requiring the employee to provide everything.



Considering 1915 applies to shipyards....I'm gonna go way out on a limb and say "not many".
PART 1915 Occup. Safety and Health Standards for Shipyard Employment

Now if you had referenced a similar section in 1926, I'd be inclined to say "many".

1926.28 - Personal protective equipment.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think the buzz went around about that maybe 10 years ago. The contractor has to provide everything except safety shoes, I believe.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Week- a 7 day time period. Weak- my lower back and left side ribs....

Say, scum, weren't you a spelling cop a while back? :thumbup:


----------



## sbuck22 (Jun 14, 2012)

This is how I figured this would go


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

sbuck22 said:


> This is how I figured this would go


What does that mean?

Seems like you are unhappy about getting help?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

sbuck22 said:


> This is how I figured this would go


 The trick in life is to keep your expectations low and you'll never be disappointed. :thumbsup:

I think many people are aware of this. But the problem is that the type of contractor who isn't aware of it, probably isn't very safety-conscious to begin with. 

-John


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

sbuck22 said:


> This is how I figured this would go


Another satisfied customer :thumbsup:


----------

